

The Senate is trying to ram CISA through within the next 48 hours - ndr
https://www.faxbigbrother.com/

======
alkimie2
I actually was in the Senate gallery yesterday and watched Diane Feinstein and
a male senator co-author discuss to a largely empty chamber. In came former
presidential candidate McCain whose 'questions' were more in the nature of
'how can any senator -not- vote to protect American's information-. It was
certainly not a debate. To the male senator's credit he seemed mostly pushing
for debate and amendment on the floor.

~~~
mhays
What you were witnessing was not debate. Speaking to a largely empty chamber
is the norm, and serves a different purpose.

Debate and discussion of legislation happens in the discourse Senate members
have with each other, with their staff, between their staffs, with committee
staffs, and with private industry and other lobbyists. These discussions are
happening all the time, just not usually on the Senate floor. So while it does
seem weird that Senators orate to an empty chamber, that doesn't mean that the
other Senators aren't hearing the arguments.

Whether they are hearing the right arguments, however, is a different issue.

------
yerbamate23
They discussed it a bunch yesterday, but the vote for "cloture" (which is
basically a vote on whether to proceed with debate) will be this afternoon
around 2pm.

